# Be AWARE: MMS Sunflower Fragrance



## KupalaSoap (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi all!

I just got a huge order of fragrances in from Brambleberry and one of my newest favorites is Sunflower!  Smells SOOOO clean, warm and summery!

HOWEVER!  BE AWARE!  THIS SCENT CAUSES YOUR CP SOAP TO SEIZE QUICKLY!!!  

I had used some other fragrances from them before I got to this soap and had no issues with Seizing, but this soap seized up within 20-30 secs of adding the fragrance, which caused me to lose my first batch b/c I wasn't expecting it to happen and I had never had a soap seize on me before.  I tried to melt it all down again and re-pour, but come morning there was a huge separation and so I had to dump my first ever batch of soap. :-(

I didn't let that stop me, though, I was determined to get that fragrance in my soap (smells SOOOO good!!), so this next time, I was prepared for the short time frame I had to work with.  

It still chunked up a bit at the end and I had to press the top of the soap into my mold a little with a spoon, but I didn't lose my batch and the bar smells LOVELY!

Just a friendly warning for anyone who's gonna use it... be prepared!!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)

Next time don't trash it...dump it in a crock pot and hot process it.

Everytime I have a batch seize I do this.  I haven't had to throw out a batch of soap since I don't know when... 

But...good to know you like it because I was looking for a sunflower scent...so thanks for posting this!

AManda


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)

I searched their site and didn't see a sunflower fo...?  Maybe from somewhere else?


----------



## KupalaSoap (Mar 26, 2010)

*MY BAD!!!*

OMG... SOO sorry!!!  It's MMS The Sage, NOT Brambleberry!  my bad :-x!!

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/products ... e-Oil.html


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: MY BAD!!!*



			
				KupalaSoap said:
			
		

> OMG... SOO sorry!!!  It's MMS The Sage, NOT Brambleberry!  my bad :-x!!
> 
> http://www.thesage.com/catalog/products ... e-Oil.html



No Problem!  I might give it a go...just use full water and soap cool!  8)


----------

